# epilepsy



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey everyone.Freckles has been shaking reallllyy bad lately.So we took him to the vet and he has epilepsy.He is now on meds.So any info anyone has would be very helpfull.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My Jose has had epilespy over 2.5 yrs now...but just this past May did it get bad enough for him to be put on meds...He gets phenobarbital 2 times a day and had not had a seizure since May..
I think the most important thing would be to get the proper blood work..Jose had his blood tested every 2 weeks for about 2 months to be sure he was getting the correct dosage of PB...These meds are known to be hard on their livers...However from what I understand it takes sometime before liver damage happens..But I wouldn't chance that...my vet suggested having his liver enzymes tested at the 6 month mark but I wasn't comfortable with that...and had it tested at the 3 month mark..It had gone up from the test he had before he started the meds but nothing to worry about..I myself will have it tested every 3 months because I'd want to catch any damage before it was to far gone..
I was told to make sure and feed a very good quality food as well..Which Jose has always been on..
Yahoo has a canine epilepsy group that has helped me out when I had questions..
Good Luck
Nancy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, so sorry you are going through this with Freckles. I hope it gets all sorted out with the help of your Vet.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that 
I hope your little one will feel better soon. 
I have never had any experience with dogs with epilepsy, but from what I have heard they can be well controlled with medication and live a happy long life


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is on meds and doing pretty good.He has not a seizure in a week.He is getting half a pill two times a day of phenobarbital.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad the meds are helping. Kisses and hugs to Freckles.


----------

